# Bourbon Orca



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if RC models are available of the Bourbon Orca or another X-BOW vessel?

I've done the usual search (Amazon, EBAY etc ) but nothing on there that I could see.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I know that there is at least one r/c model available but you might have to try a model boat website for information.

There are plans for said vessel.

Meanwhile: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guy0jHRu3cc

Regards


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Rickles23.

Many thanks for that. It was watching that youtube video that made me want an X BOW model![=P][=P]


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Update on the X-Bow:

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=17422.45

But it would be worth an email to a couple of big rc Boat Clubs.

Regards


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Many thanks Rickles23.


----------

